# High End Gamer PC [Bis 2000Euro]



## invory (21. August 2011)

HiHo, da ich gerade mal nach mindest Vorraussetzungen für BF3 geschaut  habe, um es einigermaßen mit guten settings spielen zu können, musste  ich feststellen:
Ich brauch nen neuen Rechner!

Ich hab mir jetzt nen bischen was zusammen gestellt, und denke damit  sollte es auf "Ultra High Details" möglich sein, wenn ihr  verbesserungsvorschläge habt, immer her damit, bei dem jetzigen hier  vorgestellten Rechner bin ich bei genau 1545,46 Euro, also habe ich dem  mir festgesetzten Limit von 2000 Euro noch ein wenig Spiel nach oben.

Also wie gesagt mein Ziel: BF3 volle Details
Limit 2000 Euro

Für Hilfe bin ich immer offen, aber bitte keine "Hau dir noch ne 2te Graka rein, bringt nix, is aber toll zu haben"-Posts
Wenn aber was für mehr Leistung ist, immer mehr mit euren Posts 
Danke

Mainboard: ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68
Graka: 2x 1536MB Point of View GeForce GTX 590
RAM: 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual
Festplatte: 128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5"
Soundcard: Creative Soundkarte Sound Blaster X-Fi
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX
CPU Lüfter: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 AMD und Intel
Tower: Antec P183 V3 EU PC CASE BLACK
Netzteil: 850W Corsair AX850 Modular 80+ Gold


----------



## marcely0 (21. August 2011)

Wieso ne 590 in SLI? SLI hat mehr nachteile als Vorteile! Wenn du BF3 auf Alles maxed out spielen willst reicht sogar eine 560Ti (ich würde aber lieber ne 570 nehmen, da sie 10-20fps dann mehr macht als die 560Ti)
Naja ich bin hier zwar kein pro im forum aber das ist meine meinung, warte noch bis die anderen auch was dazu abliefern!
MfG


----------



## Resax (21. August 2011)

also quad sli ist übertrieben, nimm lieber 2 GTX580.
Was hast du eigtlich für ne Auflösung?
Ich würd ne andere Soundkarte nehmen, zb die Asus Xonar.
ansonst  kannst du noch billigeren Ram nehmen. ZB TeamGroup.


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Das ist eine 590GTX die 2 bezieht sich auf den RAM 2x 1536MB


----------



## marcely0 (21. August 2011)

Ja, habe ich auch gerade bemerkt  Trotzdem nimm keine 590 nimm lieber eine 570 oder maximal eine 580. Mehr wirst du nicht brauchen.
MfG


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Die RAM Spannung ist zu hoch! Intel empfiehlt für SandyBridge eine maximale RAM Spannung von 1,55Volt. 

Nimm besser TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) oder  GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333).

Graka würde ich maximal eine ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1536MB GDDR5 nehmen.


----------



## Charcharias (21. August 2011)

eine gtx 590 leicht locker für max details da würd ich nicht noch das geld für ne zweite raushauen.
also ich hab mir mal grad n paar bilder von dem tower angesehen und  denke da könnte man was ändern. meiner meinung nach sieht der nicht  besonders gut aus für so ne hardware.
wenn dich das nicht stört gut ist aber sonst kann ich dir das obsidian 800d oder das obsidian 650d ans herz legen


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Und Soundkarte würde ich eine ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 nehmen. Aber nur wenn Du hochwertige Kopfhörer oder Boxen dranhängst. Sonst reicht der onboard Sound sehr gut aus.


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Charcharias schrieb:


> eine gtx 590 leicht locker für max details da würd ich nicht noch das geld für ne zweite raushauen.
> also ich hab mir mal grad n paar bilder von dem tower angesehen und  denke da könnte man was ändern. meiner meinung nach sieht der nicht  besonders gut aus für so ne hardware.
> wenn dich das nicht stört gut ist aber sonst kann ich dir das obsidian 800d oder das obsidian 650d ans herz legen


 
Der Tower ist aber schön Isoliert.


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Und wie gesagt, Geld sparen brauch ich da nicht groß, das hab ich bereits zusammen gespart, daher ist die 590GTX egal, ob die jetzt 400 oder 600 kostet, soll ja auch was für die nächsten 2 3 Jahre sein.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

> Mainboard: ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68


Warum Z68? Ein P67 reicht, zum Beispiel dieses:
ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> Graka: 2x 1536MB Point of View GeForce GTX 590


SLI brauchst du nicht. Ich würde wie oben gesagt, eine 560 *Ti*, 570 oder im Notfall eine 580 nehmen.
ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQA0-L0UAY0YZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder
ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder
ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> RAM: 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual


8GB brauchst du eigentlich nicht, sind aber momentan total günstig, nimm' wegen des Preises die hier:
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> Festplatte: 128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5"


Gute Wahl, aber ich würde noch eine echte Festplatte für Daten kaufen, also zum Beispiel die hier:
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> Soundcard: Creative Soundkarte Sound Blaster X-Fi


Brauchst du eine SouKa? Welche Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer hast du?
Ansonsten finde ich die hier vom Treiber her besser:
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX


Ein i5-2500K reicht, aber du kannst auch einen i7 nehmen.(an die Boxed-Version denken!)
( Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland )



> CPU Lüfter: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 AMD und Intel


Ich würde einen Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B oder einen "Macho" nehmen:
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> Tower: Antec P183 V3 EU PC CASE BLACK


Wenn es dir gefällt, OK. Ansonten schaue dich mal hier um: Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> Netzteil: 850W Corsair AX850 Modular 80+ Gold


Für eine GTX 580 und einen i7-2600K mit OC brauchst du keine 600W.
Das reicht:
Seasonic M12II-520Bronze 520W ATX 2.2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (21. August 2011)

Eine GTX590 ist ziemlich unnötig, man bezahlt da für wenig Mehrleistung sehr viel Geld. Da würde ich eine 580 nehmen, die reicht Dicke aus. Ansonsten wär es gut, deine Monitorauflösung zu wissen. Und bei den RAM Preisen momentan könntest du den günstigen von Teamgroup nehmen, dafür aber gleich 16GB davon.


----------



## Charcharias (21. August 2011)

invory schrieb:


> Der Tower ist aber schön Isoliert.


 das ist natürlich wieder ein pluspunkt wenn man dann keine probleme mit den temps bekommt


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Aussehen vom Tower is mir egal, das ding steht ehh nur rum, soll daher ehher leise, als schön sein.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Kauf Dir lieber jetzt max. eine GTX580 und in ein paar Jahren dann eine neue Single-GPU Graka. Dann hast Du länger was davon. Im Moment reicht die GTX580 für FullHD dicke aus. Eine GTX590 würde ich nur für 3D Gaming oder 3 Monitore nehmen.


----------



## Resax (21. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Warum Z68? Ein P67 reicht, zum Beispiel dieses:
> ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> SLI brauchst du nicht. Ich würde wie oben gesagt, eine 560 *Ti*, 570 oder im Notfall eine 580 nehmen.
> ...



naja das ist schon wirklich sehr abgespeckt.

DIE GTX590 ist doch gut, ich hatte auch sehr lange spass mit meiner HD4870x2.
Und ein Z68 board würd ich mir auch kaufen, da wenn mal die Graka ausfällt, man trotzdem noch ein bild hat.
Nur ein kleineres NT würd ich nehmen, da dies ein bisschen übertrieben ist.


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Warum Z68? Ein P67 reicht, zum Beispiel dieses:
> ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> SLI brauchst du nicht. Ich würde wie oben gesagt, eine 560 *Ti*, 570 oder im Notfall eine 580 nehmen.
> ...


 

Wie gesagt, mir gehts nicht um irgendwo 50Euro zu sparen, mein Limit is ehh höher angesetzt, mir gehts ehher um noch mehr power, als irgendwo zu sparen... halt max. fps
nur z.B. ne wirkliche 2te GPU im SLI lohnt sich nicht, da hat BF3 z.B. mega probs mit.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

Resax schrieb:


> *naja das ist schon wirklich sehr abgespeckt.*
> 
> DIE GTX590 ist doch gut, ich hatte auch sehr lange spass mit meiner HD4870x2.
> Und ein Z68 board würd ich mir auch kaufen, da wenn mal die Graka ausfällt, man trotzdem noch ein bild hat.
> Nur ein kleineres NT würd ich nehmen, da dies ein bisschen übertrieben ist.


 Weil man den Rest nicht braucht? 
Die GTX 590 ist für BF3 overpowered und man kann immernoch mit dem Geld neue GraKas nachrüsten.
Mir ist BTW noch keine GraKa kaputt gegangen... Und ich frage ja auch, "Warum Z68?", wenn der TE das will, warum nicht?
Und beim NT ist "ein bisschen übertrieben" gut 

Davon mal abgesehen ist der Fullquote unnötig.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Wie wärs mit einer ASUS MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQU0-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ?

Die kannst Du dann übertakten, bis der Arzt kommt und Du hast je nach Game wahrscheinlich höhere Min. fps als mit einer GTX590. Und keine Gefahr von Mikrorucklern.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

invory schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mir gehts nicht um irgendwo 50Euro zu sparen, mein Limit is ehh höher angesetzt, mir gehts ehher um noch mehr power, als irgendwo zu sparen... halt max. fps
> nur z.B. ne wirkliche 2te GPU im SLI lohnt sich nicht, da hat BF3 z.B. mega probs mit.


 Ich wüsste dann gerne, wofür du die 590 benutzen willst...
Und mit meiner Zusammenstellung hast du nur statt einer 590 eine 560Ti/570/580, und der Leistungsunterschied ist eigentlich nicht spürbar, evtl aber die Microruckler 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Du meinst, bei ner 580 gehts aber bei ner 590 hab ich ruckler?
pls erklären


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

invory schrieb:


> halt max. fps
> nur z.B. ne wirkliche 2te GPU im SLI lohnt sich nicht, da hat BF3 z.B. mega probs mit.



Entscheidend sind aber die min. fps 

Wenn Du schon weißt, dass SLI für BF3 nicht lohnt, dann solltest Du keine GTX590 nehmen, denn die Karte hat ja 2 GPU's, ist also eine SLI-Karte


----------



## marcely0 (21. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Entscheidend sind aber die min. fps
> 
> Wenn Du schon weißt, dass SLI für BF3 nicht lohnt, dann solltest Du keine GTX590 nehmen, denn die Karte hat ja 2 GPU's, ist also eine SLI-Karte


 
Ditto


----------



## Resax (21. August 2011)

naja wieso sollte sich den Sli nicht lohnen??


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

invory schrieb:


> Du meinst, bei ner 580 gehts aber bei ner 590 hab ich ruckler?
> pls erklären


 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/138660-erklaerung-mikroruckler.html
Glaube mir, meine Zusammenstellung hat schon Sinn.


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:


Resax schrieb:


> naja wieso sollte sich den Sli nicht lohnen??


 Stromkosten, Kartenkosten, µRuckler, schlechte Treiberunterstützung, Sinnlosigkeit bei 1920x1080 ohne 3D vielleicht?


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Ob Du 2 nvidia Karten nimmst, oder eine GTX590, ist 

Denn Die GTX590 besteht aus 2 GPU's. Nur dass die halt auf einer Karte sitzen, statt auf 2. Daher wird die auch so heiß : Geforce GTX 590 burns @ SweClockers.com - YouTube


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Ok, das hier ist aus der Alpha seh ich gerade
http://gamegpu.ru/plugins/content/j...7Zmx0cltdPXdtaXx3YXRlcm1hcmsvd3MucG5nfEJSfDMw

aber mit Sli bzw. crossfire solls dann jetzt doch gehen, die haben das woghl in den griff bekommen


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

invory schrieb:


> Ok, das hier ist aus der Alpha seh ich gerade
> http://gamegpu.ru/plugins/content/j...7Zmx0cltdPXdtaXx3YXRlcm1hcmsvd3MucG5nfEJSfDMw
> 
> aber mit Sli bzw. crossfire solls dann jetzt doch gehen, die haben das woghl in den griff bekommen



Da hast Du es doch schwarz auf weiß: Die GTX590 hat min FPS: 43. Und die GTX580: 55.


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

d.h. am Ende wenn sie es denn in den Griff bekommen haben =  SLI > Single


----------



## Betschi (21. August 2011)

Nein umgekehrt...


----------



## marcely0 (21. August 2011)

wie bereits gesagt: SLI/CFX haben mehr *NACHTEILE* als *VORTEILE*.
MfG


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Wenn die Treiber von nvidia entsprechend für BF3 optimiert sind, hast Du am Ende vielleicht gleich viel min. fps. Mit viel Glück.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

invory schrieb:


> d.h. am Ende wenn sie es denn in den Griff bekommen haben =  SLI > Single


 Aber was brauchst du mehr als 55 FPS? 
Und z.B. Fallout 3/alle AddOns/New Vegas ist/sind auch ein Musterbeispiel/e, denn die Engine nutzt nur eine GPU, und mit einer GTX 580 hast du weniger Stromverbrauch, weniger Wärmeerzeugung
und mehr FPS als mit einer GTX 590. Lol.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## marcely0 (21. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Aber was brauchst du mehr als 55 FPS?
> Und z.B. Fallout 3/alle AddOns/New Vegas ist/sind auch ein *Musterbeispiel/e*, denn die Engine nutzt nur eine GPU, und mit einer GTX 580 hast du weniger Stromverbrauch, weniger Wärmeerzeugung
> und mehr FPS als mit einer GTX 590. Lol.
> 
> ...



 ich habe ausversehen masturbierspiele gelesen


----------



## tobibo (21. August 2011)

Poste mal deine aktuelle Konfig.

Wie ist denn jetzt deine Auflösung?
Wenn du so viel Geld hast, würde ich mir, falls du noch nen kleinen Monitor und genug Platz hast den hier leisten:

Dell U2711H
IPS-Panel, Top Ausstattung, 2560*1440 (da eir die gtx580 wenigstens richtig gefordert )


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Mikroruckler wird es immer geben, es liegt einfach daran, wie die Bilder ausgegeben werden, also eher technisch bedingt.
Alleine nur mit den Treibern kann man das minimieren aber davon sind AMD und Nvidia noch weit entfernt.
Außerdem brauchst du ein SLI Profil für das Game. Gibts keins, läuft nur eine GPU, ist es mies programmiert, läuft es schlechter als mit einer Karte.
Ist es optimal, läuft es mit Mikroruckler.

Mein Tipp ist wie der von allen anderen, kauf die Asus Matrix, die hat Dampf ohne Ende und reicht locker 2 Jahre und danach kaufst du dir dann die GTX 780 oder so.
Oder du wechselt immer auf die jeweils neue GTX x80er Version, nächstes Jahr kommt eh wieder eine neue raus, dann in 28nm gefertigt, die wird dann am Ende schon fast die GTX 590 eingeholt haben.
Du kannst dann eh den Unterbau wieder wechseln und auf PCIe 3.0 aufrüsten.


----------



## marcely0 (21. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mikroruckler wird es immer geben, es liegt einfach daran, wie die Bilder ausgegeben werden, also eher technisch bedingt.
> Alleine nur mit den Treibern kann man das minimieren aber davon sind AMD und Nvidia noch weit entfernt.
> Außerdem brauchst du ein SLI Profil für das Game. Gibts keins, läuft nur eine GPU, ist es mies programmiert, läuft es schlechter als mit einer Karte.
> Ist es optimal, läuft es mit Mikroruckler.
> ...


 
 hier die gtx 780 gibts schon! GTX 780


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Hmm... ob die kommenden Nvidia Karten atmungsaktiver werden.


----------



## R@ven (21. August 2011)

Also ich find die Gtx 590 nicht verkehrt wenn man alles auf max spielen will. Man kann eigentlich nicht genug Leistung haben z.B. reichen meine beiden übertakteten Gtx 480 grad so zum flüssigen Spielen bei einigen Games auf max aus. Wie z.B. bei Shogun 2, Metro 2033, Witcher 2 oder Crysis 2. Alles auf 1920x1200.

 Und selbst da muss ich schon bei Shogun und Metro auf maximales AA verzichten weils sonst nimmer spielbar wäre. 

 Und zum Thema Micro-Ruckler, da merk ich eigentlich seit den Fermis nichts mehr von. Das wurde durch Nvidia schon erheblich verbessert in den letzten Jahren. Das war bei meinen Gtx 285 früher deutlich stärker bemerkbar.


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Hab mich überzeigen lassen
1536MB Sparkle GeForce GTX 580 Calibre
dann immer noch mit der option, davon ne 2te einzubauen und dann im SLI, falls es doch probs gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Da es die GTX 590 nicht mit einer Customer Kühlung gibt und das Teil saumäßig laut und heiß wird, muss man die praktisch mit Wasser kühlen.
Point of View GeForce GTX 590 TGT Beast Watercooled Edition, 2x 1.5GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, mini DisplayPort (TGT-590-B1-BST-W) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Jamrock (21. August 2011)

Immer wieder schön zu sehn wie Menschen zu CF/SLI feste Meinungen haben, obwohl sie selbst nie ein solche Sys hatten:

1 Mikroruckler:
Wenn man zockt und nicht auf den Bildschirm konzentriert schaut um mal ein Mikroruckler zu erwischen dann hat sich das geklärt, da man bei 50FPS+ diese nicht sieht (außer mit Konzentration darauf)!!!

2 Stromverbrauch:
Wer 2000€ für ein PC ausgibt den stören die paar € mehr beim Strom auch nicht groß (denke ich)

3 Wärme:
Bei nem 2000€ Budget kannste dir n 6970 CF holen + i7 2600k und das ganze mit Wakü!!! (wenn du willst)


Aber wieso soll es eig die GTX590 sein? Ich würde ehr die HD6990 nehmen da sie einfach leistungstechnisch stärker ist (wenn du unbedingt nur 1 Karte im PC haben willst)

Wozu willst du soviel Geld für ein PC ausgeben. Du bekommst dein Ziel (BF3 auf max flüssig + einen PC der 2-3 Jahre noch ordentlich dabei ist) schon für 1100€. Dann haste zwar nur eine GTX 580 und keine Wakü etc, aber dein eig Ziel erreichst du damit auch.

MfG Jamrock


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Jamrock schrieb:


> 1 Mikroruckler:
> Wenn man zockt und nicht auf den Bildschirm konzentriert schaut um mal ein Mikroruckler zu erwischen dann hat sich das geklärt, da man bei 50FPS+ diese nicht sieht (außer mit Konzentration darauf)!!!


 
Erklär mir mal, wie man spielt und sich dabei nicht auf das konzentriert, was auf dem Schirm passiert?


----------



## Jamrock (21. August 2011)

Also wenn ich PC spiele dann Versuche ich immer mich auf das Spiel zu konzentrieren und schaue wo die nächsten Gegner und nicht die nächsten Mikroruckler sind.
Auch durch Treiberverbesserungen wurde das ganze evtl jetzt so minimiert das ich es bei meinen 2x HD 5850 nicht mehr merke. Ob du früher mit CF andere Erfahrungen gemacht hast weiß ich nicht. Ich hab mein CF Sys erst seit 1/2 Jahr oder etwas mehr und seit dem bin ich voll damit zufrieden!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Komisch, wenn ich mich auf den Schirm konzentriere, fallen mir eben sofort die Mikroruckler auf, das ist ja das Blöde daran.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (21. August 2011)

Jamrock schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön zu sehn wie Menschen zu CF/SLI feste Meinungen haben, obwohl sie selbst nie ein solche Sys hatten:
> 
> 1 Mikroruckler:
> Wenn man zockt und nicht auf den Bildschirm konzentriert schaut um mal ein Mikroruckler zu erwischen dann hat sich das geklärt, da man bei 50FPS+ diese nicht sieht (außer mit Konzentration darauf)!!!
> ...


 
1. Klar, aber bald hat man mit einer 590 eben nur noch 45 FPS. Dann merkt man die Mikroruckler. Mit einer 580 hat man dann 35 FPS, beides ist subjektiv gleich ruckelig. Bei der 580 hat man aber Geld gespart, und man kann sich direkt eine neue High-End-Gpu kaufen.

2. Der Stromverbrauch-Nachteile fällt weg, aber trotzdem sind die Nachteile größer.

3. Falsch, dann holt man sich 580+2600k.

Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Wie gesagt:


invory schrieb:


> Hab mich überzeigen lassen
> 1536MB Sparkle GeForce GTX 580 Calibre
> dann immer noch mit der option, davon ne 2te einzubauen und dann im SLI, falls es doch probs gibt.


 
Damit kann ich dann auch leben, glaub ich


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Dann kauf dir eine GTX 580, reicht wirklich für alles.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir eine GTX 580, reicht wirklich für alles.


 Meine 6970 reicht auch, aber ich will Physx, Downsampling, Monitor OC, usw. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Meine 6970 reicht auch, aber ich will Physx, Downsampling, Monitor OC, usw.
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Physx ist Banane, für Downsampling ist die GTX 580 zu langsam und bei der Nvidia kann man nur 2 Monitore anschließen.


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Sag ich ja


----------



## tobibo (21. August 2011)

Wenn du soviel Geld hast, dann nimm doch die Amp2, das ist die beste...

Gleichteuer wie die Sparkle und leiser wären die Asus DCII und die Msi TwinFrozrII.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Physx ist Banane, für* Downsampling *ist die* GTX 580 zu langsam* und bei der Nvidia kann man nur 2 Monitore anschließen.


 Minecraft?
Sry, aber ich habe 3 Punkte genannt, die ich gerne hätte, aber nicht habe!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

So, hab mein System angepasst,
da ich schon dabei war, hab ich mir gleich noch nen neues Headset gegönnt,
und noch nen bisschen Festplattenspeicher
das hier wirds dann wohl werden, 

Tower: Antec P183 V3 EU PC CASE BLACK
Netzteil: 850W Corsair AX850 Modular 80+ Gold
System HDD: 128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" 
Daten Raid1 HDD: 4x 2000GB Samsung EcoGreen F4 HD204UI
Soundkarte: Creative Soundkarte Sound Blaster X-Fi 
Headset: Sennheiser Headset PC 360 G4ME 3,5mm 
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX
CPU Lüfter: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 AMD und Intel
RAM: 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual 
GPU: 1536MB Sparkle GeForce GTX 580 Calibre

Endpreis: 1.698,21

Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Meine 6970 reicht auch, aber ich will Physx, Downsampling, Monitor OC, usw.



Den Monitor kannst Du mit Powerstrip übertakten


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

invory schrieb:


> (...)
> Verbesserungsvorschläge?


 Ähm, was ist mit meinem langen Beitrag? 


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:


Softy schrieb:


> Den Monitor kannst Du mit Powerstrip übertakten


 Ich habe es versucht, aber nicht hinbekommen!


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Soundkarte würde ich eine ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 nehmen.

Die RAM-Spannung ist immern noch zu hoch. Die sollte bei max. 1,5 Volt liegen.

Rest: 

@fac3l3ss
Habs mal ausprobiert und keinen Unterschied festgestellt (beim Samsung S27A550H)


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich würde RAM, SouKa, NT und CPU-Kühler wie hier gesagt nehmen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-end-gamer-pc-bis-2000euro-2.html#post3348443


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Minecraft?
> Sry, aber ich habe 3 Punkte genannt, die ich gerne hätte, aber nicht habe!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dann kauf dir eine neue Grafikkarte, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir eine neue Grafikkarte, wo ist das Problem?


 Geld? Ich bin Schüler, bytheway.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Die RAM haben doch ne Spannung von: 1.50V
8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Geld? Ich bin Schüler, bytheway.



Dann hättest du vorher daran denken müssen, was du willst.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

invory schrieb:


> Die RAM haben doch ne Spannung von: 1.50V
> 8GB  Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware,  Notebook



Nein, das ist falsch bei mindfactory angegeben: XMS3


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann hättest du vorher daran denken müssen, was du willst.


 Ich habe mir für 190€ eine 6950 gekauft, wo gibt für das Geld eine GTX 5*8*0?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für 190€ eine 6950 gekauft, wo gibt für das Geld eine GTX 5*8*0?


 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, was du für Geld hast, für den Preis hättest du auch eine GTX 560 Ti bekommen, mit der du dann Downsampling in Minecraft hättest machen können.
Es muss ja nicht immer eine GTX 580 sein.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was du für Geld hast, für den Preis hättest du auch eine GTX 560 Ti bekommen, mit der du dann Downsampling in Minecraft hättest machen können.
> Es muss ja nicht immer eine GTX 580 sein.


 Hm, ich glaube, die Offtopic-"Diskussion" bringt (mir) eh nichts...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaube, die Offtopic-"Diskussion" bringt (mir) eh nichts...


 
Jop, stimmt, ist irgendwie sinnfrei und tut mir Leid, wenn ich da kein Mitleid mit dir haben kann.
Wer hinterher merkt, dass er im Prinzip das falsche gekauft hat, hat halt selbst Schuld.


----------



## R@ven (21. August 2011)

@fac3l3ss: Bei Ebay kriegt man für 200€ ne Gtx 480. Übertaktet kommt die auch an die Leistung von ner Gtx 580 ran. 

Und wenn die einem zu laut ist kann man noch nen anderen Kühler draufschnallen


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

R@ven schrieb:


> @fac3l3ss: Bei Ebay kriegt man für 200€ ne Gtx 480. Übertaktet kommt die auch an die Leistung von ner Gtx 580 ran.
> 
> Und wenn die einem zu laut ist kann man noch nen anderen Kühler draufschnallen


 Die 480 frisst mir zu viel Strom und ich bin kein Fan von Gebrauchtkäufen.
(meine 6970 bekommt aber auch bald einen Alternativkühler, einen WaKühler 8D )



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, stimmt, ist irgendwie sinnfrei und tut mir Leid, wenn ich da kein Mitleid mit dir haben kann.
> Wer hinterher merkt, dass er im Prinzip das falsche gekauft hat, hat halt selbst Schuld.


 Das falsche? Ich bin froh über meine günstige 6970, nur finde ich es schade, dass ich diese 3 Features nicht nutzen kann...
Und eine 560/Ti ist nichts für mich, ich mag Grafikmods und viel AA! (Downsampling auch, aber... )


(eig. wollte ich nichts mehr schreiben, daber das musste raus!)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das falsche? Ich bin froh über meine günstige 6970, nur finde ich es schade, dass ich diese 3 Features nicht nutzen kann...
> Und eine 560/Ti ist nichts für mich, ich mag Grafikmods und viel AA! (Downsampling auch, aber... )


 
Jop, dann sei doch froh, dass du die 6970 hast. 
Wenn du Grafikmod und viel AA/AF reindrücken willst, kommst du um eine 580 bei Nvidia eh nicht vorbei, weil alle anderen immer zusammenklappen.
Und dann musst du entweder richtig Asche in die Hand nehmen oder eben auch ein Feature verzichten und Downsampling ist echt fürn Arsch, hab ich einige Male ausprobiert (bei GTX 4 z.B.) und da ist die 580 einfach weggeklappt.
Und bei dem anderen Game, wo ich das mal ausprobieren wollte, ging es nicht.


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

So, hier nun die Final, nach langem schauen, suchen und vergleichen, und natürlich Tips annehmen und verarbeiten:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219945a31e4f62b5e0bd3e8ff5ed9647a9507802bdfbf


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Der RAM wird wohl wegen der hohen Heatspreader nicht unter den Kühler passen. Die RipjawsX könnten eher passen.

Für eine GTX580 reicht das Corsair AX650 auf jeden Fall aus.

Rest:


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

invory schrieb:


> So, hier nun die Final, nach langem schauen, suchen und vergleichen, und natürlich Tips annehmen und verarbeiten:
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219945a31e4f62b5e0bd3e8ff5ed9647a9507802bdfbf


 Ich helfe gerne und bin einen netten Umgangston gewohnt, aber ingorierst du mich absichtlich!? 
Außerdem ist der RAM zu hoch, da wird der Lüfter des Kühlers nicht passen...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

850 Watt brauchst du nicht und die RAMs passen nicht unter den Kühler.


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Ich ignorier dich nicht absichtlich, hab ja auch tips von dir verbaut bzw. einen, der rest war mir zu serh downgrade, nach ner RAm alternative schau ich mal eben


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Diesen RAM meine ich: 8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Extra WLP brauchst Du nicht. Die ist beim Kühler mit dabei.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

invory schrieb:


> Ich ignorier dich nicht absichtlich, hab ja auch tips von dir verbaut bzw. einen, der rest war mir zu serh downgrade, nach ner RAm alternative schau ich mal eben


 RAM und NT kannst du von meinem Post ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-end-gamer-pc-bis-2000euro-2.html#post3348443 ) übernehmen-
Obwohl du auch das NT von Softy nehmen kannst, aber nicht musst.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Ich würde einfach normale kaufen.
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219a7b97bd5c0bb67ecc32d5b5c46bc65938ae27d30d2

Hier ne neue Version

NT behalte ich lieber das große, geh da lieber auf Nummer sicher, hab oft viel USB Spielzeug dran, Handys usw.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach normale kaufen.
> 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


 Wie in meinem Post 
Bei Mindfactory sind diese gerade am günstigsten! ( TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland )


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:


invory schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219a7b97bd5c0bb67ecc32d5b5c46bc65938ae27d30d2
> 
> Hier ne neue Version
> 
> NT behalte ich lieber das große, geh da lieber auf Nummer sicher, hab oft viel USB Spielzeug dran, Handys usw.


 Dann nimm' doch das AX650!
8xxW brauchst du nur bei Multi- GPU oder CPU 

3dit 2:
Immernoch zu hoher RAM und 4(!) 2TB Platten, wofür? Anfangst wolltest du doch nur eine 128-GB SSD? 
Außerdem fallen 2TB-Platten gerne mal aus, ich würde maximal 1 TB Platten nehmen.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Das System wird unter Last etwa 400Watt ziehen. Da kannst Du mit dem Corsair AX 650 50 Handys hinhängen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

invory schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219a7b97bd5c0bb67ecc32d5b5c46bc65938ae27d30d2
> 
> Hier ne neue Version
> 
> NT behalte ich lieber das große, geh da lieber auf Nummer sicher, hab oft viel USB Spielzeug dran, Handys usw.


 
Öhm, per USB werden maximal 4 Watt übertragen, du musst also schon eine Menge Handys anschließen um ein 650 Watt NT in die Knie zu zwingen.


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

hm...
naja aber ich hatte ja noch die alternative mit dual GPU
1536MB Sparkle GeForce GTX 580 Calibre 

falls mir eine doch nicht reichen sollte, und BF3 doch noch vernünftig angepasst werden sollte


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

invory schrieb:


> hm...
> naja aber ich hatte ja noch die alternative mit dual GPU
> 1536MB Sparkle GeForce GTX 580 Calibre
> 
> falls mir eine doch nicht reichen sollte, und BF3 doch noch vernünftig angepasst werden sollte


 Ich mache dich nochmal auf den zu hohen RAM aufmerksam! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Ich halte das eben für Unsinn.
Entweder macht man gleich SLI oder lässt es, wenn die eine Karte nicht mehr reicht, kann man sich eine neue Generation kaufen, ist sinnvoller.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Dann brauchst Du das AX 850.


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Ich hab den doch schon ausgetauscht
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...21926c7d9398fdc69aa60f2018497d16b709614d8a67c


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich halte das eben für Unsinn.
> Entweder macht man gleich SLI oder lässt es, wenn die eine Karte nicht mehr reicht, kann man sich eine neue Generation kaufen, ist sinnvoller.


 1. Dass und...



invory schrieb:


> Ich hab den doch schon ausgetauscht
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...21926c7d9398fdc69aa60f2018497d16b709614d8a67c


 2. Nö! Bei mir ist das drinnen: 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> 2. Nö! Bei mir ist das drinnen: 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook



Bei mir ist der TeamGroup Elite drin


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Jop, die Vengeance sind drin, wie gesagt, nimm die Team Group reichen völlig.
Du wirst keinen Unterschied feststellen, außer dass der Kühler bei den Team Groups raufpasst.


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Sind doch drinn:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2191abcfccfebb4072e4dc9f4e3db590382050649b110

Jetzt schau ich gerade doch nochmal wegen dem Tower und der Wärme, ob da ne alternative her muss, oder ob der reicht, 
Vorteil, gedämmt wie sau
Nachteil, könnte warm werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Ganz unten ist der RAM drin, das sind die Vengeance


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ganz unten ist der RAM drin, das sind die Vengeance


 Bei mir auch 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Diese könntest Du Dir mal anschauen: Lancool PC-K62 oder Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster oder eines aus der Cooler Master HAF - Serie 

Oder das Corsair Carbide Series 400R (CC9011011-WW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sowohl das Storm Enforcer als auch das Carbide nutzen den internen USB3-Port des Mainboards 

edit: BEI MIR IST DER TEAMGROUP ELITE DRIN.


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Also ich hab in meinen Warenkorb:
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 
wie gesagt, was mir jetzt sorgen macht, ist der Tower, wenn ihr schon alle eifig am helfen seit


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

invory schrieb:


> Also ich hab in meinen Warenkorb:
> 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9
> wie gesagt, was mir jetzt sorgen macht, ist der Tower, wenn ihr schon alle eifig am helfen seit


 Mit ausreichend Lüfter würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, aber wenn dir eines der von Softy vorgeschlagenen Gehäusen gefällt, nimm' doch dieses und sei sorgenfrei! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## marcely0 (21. August 2011)

Ich sehe gerade, dass du das "Sennheiser Headset PC 360 G4ME 3,5mm" genommen hast. Ist zwar teuer und recht gut, aber eine Alternative ist das Creative Sound Blaster Tactic3D Sigma (das habe ich und bin SEEEEHR zufrieden damit) oder Das Creative Sound Blaster Tactic3D Omega (Wireless)
Sind BILLIGER und GENAU SO GUT wie das "Sennheiser Headset PC 360 G4ME 3,5mm"
MfG

Edit: Da kannst du auch gleich die Soundkarte weglegen, da die Headsets per USB 2.0 bzw 3.0 angeschlossen werden. (7.1 Adapter)


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> edit: BEI MIR IST DER TEAMGROUP ELITE DRIN.


 
Schaust du dir eine andere Zusammenstellung an? 



invory schrieb:


> Also ich hab in meinen Warenkorb:
> 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9
> wie gesagt, was mir jetzt sorgen macht, ist der Tower, wenn ihr schon alle eifig am helfen seit



Als Gehäuse kann ich dir Corsair empfehlen, die sind echt sehr gut.
Corsay Carbide 400R Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
Corsair Graphite 600T bl ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

marcely0 schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade, dass du das "Sennheiser Headset PC 360 G4ME 3,5mm" genommen hast. Ist zwar teuer und recht gut, aber eine Alternative ist das Creative Sound Blaster Tactic3D Sigma (das habe ich und bin SEEEEHR zufrieden damit) oder Das Creative Sound Blaster Tactic3D Omega (Wireless)
> Sind BILLIGER und GENAU SO GUT wie das "Sennheiser Headset PC 360 G4ME 3,5mm"
> MfG



Oder diese Kopfhörer: AKG K 530, mit einem Zalman-Mic


----------



## marcely0 (21. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Oder diese Kopfhörer: AKG K 530, mit einem Zalman-Mic


 
Jup, dieses Headset ist auch recht gut, wenn es das ist was ich bei Media Markt getestet habe. Nur es hat halt kein Mic eingebaut und du müsstest dir eins extra kaufen. Ach und die Tactic3D Sigma / Omega Headsets haben ein raus ziehbares Mic.
MfG


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Antec DF-85 Dark Fleet Big-Tower - black

Ich find die Idee mit den Staubfiltern toll
und wenn was mit Fenster, dann muss das Ding auch leuchten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Da ist mit zuviel Plastik dran, aber wenn er dir gefällt...


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Zum Glück ist das Gehäuse Geschmackssache 

Staubfilter haben viele Gehäuse in der Preisklasse. Und falls nicht, bastelst Du Dir einen aus der Strumpfhose Deiner Freundin


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Oder diese Kopfhörer: AKG K 530, mit einem Zalman-Mic


 Das würde ich nehmen, wenn ich das Geld hätte!  


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## marcely0 (21. August 2011)

Falls du dieses Gehäuse nehmen willst, dann brauchst du auch neue Lüfter. Mein Freund (Koyote) hatte das selbe und die Lüfter waren verdammt laut! Inzwischen hat er das Obsidian 650D und das empfehle sogar ich weiter. Sieht schick aus und hat bereits sehr leise Lüfter eingebaut.

Falls du nicht so viel ausgeben möchtest kannst du auch das Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced, Windowed (ebenfalls mit Staubfiltern) nehmen. Das habe ich und die Lüfter hört man nicht. Sogar wenn sie auf 2000 RPM sind.
MfG


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

marcely0 schrieb:


> Das habe ich und die Lüfter hört man nicht. Sogar wenn sie auf 2000 RPM sind.



Bist Du sicher, dass Du nicht mal zum HNO-Arzt gehen solltest?


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Naja es soll, wenn schon große sichtbare Lüfter da sind, auch ordentlich leuchten, nur bin ich nicht der große Chasemoder, und bin auch zu faul dazu, da großartig selber was zu machen


----------



## marcely0 (21. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass Du nicht mal zum HNO-Arzt gehen solltest?


haha, Nein  Das einzige was ich an meinem PC höre ist der CPU Kühler (boxed) unter last. Sonst höre ich nichts. Wirklich!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

marcely0 schrieb:


> Das habe ich und die Lüfter hört man nicht. Sogar wenn sie auf 2000 RPM sind.
> MfG


 
So ein Gehör wünsche ich mir, wenn meine Frau mal wieder mit mir meckert.


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

So, hab ihn nun fertig 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...21986506cd5f921e418876e5b852e2b6887a75e741300

Ich hoffe es ist alles zu euer zufriedenstellung, ausser dem NT, aber das ist auf meinen persöhnlichen Wunsch größer ausgefallen.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Passt


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Ich würde das Z68 Extreme 4 Gene nehmen oder das normale Z68 Extreme4, weil besser ausgestattet.
PCIe 3.0 lohnt eh nicht, da Sandy keinen 3.0 Controller hat.


----------



## marcely0 (21. August 2011)

ich weiße dich hin dass dein system erst am 2.09 los geschickt wird - siehe Verfügbarkeit bei einzelnen Komponenten


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

Ich frage mich immernoch... warum 4x2000TB?
Und ich würde einen anderen Kühler und ein anderes Headset(bzw. Kopfhörer und ein Mirko) nehmen.
Ansonsten sieht es bis auf das NT OK aus.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Jop, die 4x 2TB sehe ich jetzt erst. 
Na ja, wenn den Platz braucht, ist es OK.


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

marcely0 schrieb:


> ich weiße dich hin dass dein system erst am 2.09 los geschickt wird - siehe Verfügbarkeit bei einzelnen Komponenten


 
Ich wohne 20km von Wilhelmshaven wech, das hol ich mir nach


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, die 4x 2TB sehe ich jetzt erst.
> Na ja, wenn den Platz braucht, ist es OK.


 
100mbit zuhause... wo soll ich sonst mit den ganzen Daten hin, 1 Server mit 10TB ist voll, ich brauch neuen space


----------



## marcely0 (21. August 2011)

invory schrieb:


> Ich wohne 20km von Wilhelmshaven wech, das hol ich mir nach


 
alles klaro


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

invory schrieb:


> 100mbit zuhause... wo soll ich sonst mit den ganzen Daten hin, 1 Server mit 10TB ist voll, ich brauch neuen space


 
Kauf dir externe Festplatten.
Dein Brett hat jetzt auch Gb Lan.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. August 2011)

invory schrieb:


> 100mbit zuhause... wo soll ich sonst mit den ganzen Daten hin, 1 Server mit 10TB ist voll, ich brauch neuen space


 Bei so Leuten frage ich mich immer, wofür die den Platz brauchen... Aber Quanti ist auch so einer! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

Externe find ich doof, ne ne, das muss alles schön verpackt sein


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Schau mal, ob genug SATA-Kabel im Lieferumfang des Boards dabei sind. Ansonsten musst Du welche mitbestellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Wie gesagt, spricht nichts dagegen, dass du so viele Platten einbauen willst.
Du brauchst dann aber extra Sata Kabel, denn so viele sind beim Brett nicht mit dabei.


----------



## invory (21. August 2011)

ohh, ok, die kommen dann gleich noch dazu


----------

